# **Concave 3pc forged wheels by Nutek Wheels**



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

Introducing Nutek Series 705 and Series 708 concave 3pc forged wheels. After a few weeks of designing and engineering concave forging center to set a new standard in concave wheel designs, we are now ready to launch Nutek Concave Series 700 line-up. These NEW CONCAVE designs offer a very unique machining details that create the fresh new looks in concave wheels with weight-savings design for maximum performance like NO OTHER wheel out there.

We're offering these design with Chrome assembly bolts for luxury looks or with all hidden hardware for performance feels. Sizes from 19", 20", 21" and 22" with up to 13" in width depending on vehicle applications. Custom finishes and colors are available including our signature Ceramic finish.

Contact us at 714-921-5272 or PM us for more detail. Dealer Welcome!!:thumbup:































































































































d


----------



## NUTEKWHLS (May 26, 2011)

studio shot for more detail close up...


----------

